# HMCS ST JOHNS departs for OP Reassurance



## jollyjacktar (16 Jan 2018)

STJ will be replacing CHA who will be home in a couple of weeks.  Stay safe and have a good trip.

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/nova-scotia/hmcs-st-john-s-departs-operation-reassurance-1.4489313


----------



## Halifax Tar (16 Jan 2018)

Fair winds and follow seas!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jan 2018)

Sticks on the ice!


----------

